# Midlands Car Care - Swissvax Enhancement Detail - 460BHP MK2 Focus RS



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again for taking the time to read one of our write ups. Things have been extremely busy at MCC HQ recently so we're a little behind on our write ups, but we have some great cars to share with you over the coming months, coupled with an extension of our services and finishing our unit off.

The subject of this write up is this extremely tastefully modified Ford Focus RS Mk2. This particular example is running an astonishing 460bhp and was built by the owners brother then mapped by JamSport. The car itself is only on just over 4,000 miles and has been astonishingly well maintained since new by Paul its owner. Paul had some specific concerns around swirling on the bonnet near the vents which were on the car from new and also had a desire to achieve a wet and glossy look which he was struggling to find using his existing products. So, given that the paintwork was in pretty good condition we decided to spend additional time jewelling the paintwork to really bring the gloss levels out. We then also topped with a couple of layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock which is great on lighter colours such as white.

The car before:


DSC08411 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08410 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08417 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08412 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, we started with the wheel area. As the wheels weren't too dirty we used Bilt Hamber's Auto Foam in a spray bottle and various brushes:


DSC08421 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08422 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08423 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on the tyres to degrease them ahead of redressing:


DSC08425 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08426 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next IronX was used to draw out any brake dust pitting, but none was present. After this we began to cleanse the more intricate areas with AutoFoam and Swissvax Brush:


DSC08427 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08428 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08429 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08430 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next AutoFoam was used to begin to break down the traffic film present on the paintwork:


DSC08431 by RussZS, on Flickr

After safely handwashing with a CarPro Mitt and Sonax Shampoo, we began to decontaminate the paintwork using IronX, Tardis and Clay. Tardis revealed no tar deposits and the only fallout found was this tiny amount on the rear quarter:


DSC08432 by RussZS, on Flickr

Claying revealed very little too - a real credit to the owners amazing maintenance:


DSC08433 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying we began to assess the paintwork for defects and addressed where appropriate:

Bonnet before:


DSC08464 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08474 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08476 by RussZS, on Flickr

Slight marring on the passenger side door:


DSC08479 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08483 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08486 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08488 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were treated to Swissvax Autobahn and Pneu, after being cleansed with Cleaner Fluid:


DSC08502 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08503 by RussZS, on Flickr

Autobahn applied by hand:


DSC08505 by RussZS, on Flickr

Pneu applied on the tyres, three layers in total, with the Pneu Brush:


DSC08508 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08509 by RussZS, on Flickr

Pneu provides a satin sheen from a single layer, but additional layers increase the level of gloss from the finish:


DSC08511 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quick Finish was used on the door shuts:


DSC08517 by RussZS, on Flickr

Seal Feed on the rubber:


DSC08518 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08519 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with 2 layers of Crystal Rock, 2 hours apart:


DSC08514 by RussZS, on Flickr

Applied by hand in tighter areas:


DSC08521 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quick Finish was also used as we went around the car checking for any finishing touches required:


DSC08523 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally a third layer on Pneu:


DSC08533 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, some afters:


DSC08524 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08527 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08541 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08542 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08543 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08544 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08546 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08554 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08555 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08556 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08564 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08577 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08578 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08579 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08581 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08585 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08588 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08591 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08595 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08597 by RussZS, on Flickr

I think Paul was pleased with the results and we met his brief in terms of increasing gloss and 'wet look' levels.

As always thanks for reading. Coming up we have an R8 V10, R8 V8, Rolls Royce Phantom Drophead amongst other things. We are also in the process of completing two full colour change wraps, including this 335:


DSC08491 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well Russ most other cars would not pull of Red wheels but that one does, and love the finish on the wheels and one very nice RS , what do you think of new angled woolies can you get enough pressure on to get it to clean good without flex?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice job Russ


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

That is stunning, actually really like the red on white.


----------



## Detailing JunKy (May 2, 2013)

Stunning mate really really loved reading this write up looks amazing, works a credit to you and my dream car 1 day haha, its danny from facebook btw


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Fantastic as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great job Russ, thank God for Tesco eh?


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Crackin' work, so glossy looking!! Must be some animal


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

great job on a great ride . Sub d by the way .


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent finish, nice wheels!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Well done Russ,

incredible gloss for a white car!

don't like the look of the car but that's not your work


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Amazing car with an amazing soundtrack; great detail


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

Its a jolly good detail but personally I don't like the look of the car. Like an expensive boy racer car. The BMW at the end is going to look really good though....


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A. Great job it looks amazing


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

I wouldn't ever want to drive it! The thought of a dust particle landing on it would do my head in:argie:

It looks stunning (for a ford:lol and gives me a benchmark for my own car washing, ahem..detailing.:thumb:

Fantastic to see.:wave:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Where would you park ? 

What a fantastic result quality all over, many thanks.

John THt.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks lie one tasty RS


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work and a great finish :thumb:


----------



## fuzzy (Feb 21, 2008)

Now that is one awesome looking car. Good work.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope those cotton buds were sterilised?! :lol:

Nice work mate, looks really well now you've had your wicked way with it


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect car!


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

stunning


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fine job russ:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work Russ, car looks really wet now, :thumb:.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work there Russ, you're building up some empire there


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Well Russ most other cars would not pull of Red wheels but that one does, and love the finish on the wheels and one very nice RS , what do you think of new angled woolies can you get enough pressure on to get it to clean good without flex?


The new wheel woolies are superb Derek! Really very useful for a lot of modern wheel designs. I find the smaller sized one more useful than the larger one though. Thanks for the kind words 



RDB85 said:


> Nice job Russ


Thank you 



Scrim-1- said:


> That is stunning, actually really like the red on white.


Cheers buddy 



Detailing JunKy said:


> Stunning mate really really loved reading this write up looks amazing, works a credit to you and my dream car 1 day haha, its danny from facebook btw


Thank you 



StuartyD said:


> Fantastic as always Russ :thumb:


Cheers 



Vossman said:


> Great job Russ, thank God for Tesco eh?


Thanks - we will have a great amount of lighting in our unit when it's finally completed so hopefully not so many Tesco pics 



Keith_Lane said:


> Crackin' work, so glossy looking!! Must be some animal


Thank you! It sounded like one for sure!



sprocketser said:


> great job on a great ride . Sub d by the way .


Cheers 



goodyuk82 said:


> Excellent finish, nice wheels!


Thank you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wout_RS said:


> Well done Russ,
> 
> incredible gloss for a white car!
> 
> don't like the look of the car but that's not your work


Thank you 



Rabidracoon28 said:


> Amazing car with an amazing soundtrack; great detail


Thanks 



voodoocars said:


> Its a jolly good detail but personally I don't like the look of the car. Like an expensive boy racer car. The BMW at the end is going to look really good though....


Cheers. I can't wait to see the BMW finished! 



TonyH38 said:


> A. Great job it looks amazing


Appreciated 



technofan said:


> I wouldn't ever want to drive it! The thought of a dust particle landing on it would do my head in:argie:
> 
> It looks stunning (for a ford:lol and gives me a benchmark for my own car washing, ahem..detailing.:thumb:
> 
> Fantastic to see.:wave:


Thank you for the kind words.



Titanium Htail said:


> Where would you park ?
> 
> What a fantastic result quality all over, many thanks.
> 
> John THt.


Thanks as always John, really appreciated 



danwel said:


> That looks lie one tasty RS


Indeed - thanks



gibbo555 said:


> Great work and a great finish :thumb:


Thanks :buffer:



fuzzy said:


> Now that is one awesome looking car. Good work.


Cheers 



Magic Detail said:


> I hope those cotton buds were sterilised?! :lol:
> 
> Nice work mate, looks really well now you've had your wicked way with it


Lol!! They were and I keep them next to my nuclear biosuit for when I apply a coating


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

TopSport+ said:


> perfect car!


Thanks as always buddy 



Jasoon said:


> stunning


Thank you 



DJ.X-Ray said:


> Fine job russ:thumb:


Thanks mate 



deni2 said:


> Great work Russ, car looks really wet now, :thumb:.


Cheers 



bigslippy said:


> Lovely work there Russ, you're building up some empire there


Thank you - we are putting in some silly hours but it's starting to pay off thankfully  We have some further expansion plans too, lots of work to be done!



gb270 said:


> Very nice


Thank you as always mate


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great work amazing car


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work and attention to detail.

Can I ask if applying Pneu by brush makes much difference. I have some and struggle a little to get a really good result with it using my normal Megs yellow UFO applicators.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great work, are they someone's knickers hung over the indicator stalk?!


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

quality work!! looks stunning.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Superb work, car looks dripping wet and very glossy.

Nice too see its only getting better and better over at MCC HQ.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

What a car!!!! Lovely work and attention to detail:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brilliant turnaround. I can't stop coming back to this thread and checking the car out.

I expect the wheels cost a pretty penny too.


----------



## fern010 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great work


----------

